# Weep, Mere Mortals!



## Cryozombie (May 17, 2005)

For I will be seeing a closed screening of Revenge of the Sith tonite.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

Dressing up for the occasion?  Perhaps as a sith lord?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 17, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> For I will be seeing a closed screening of Revenge of the Sith tonite.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



If I could get to you before the movie started I would tie you up and go as you. . I am sure they would believe I am you in some form of wookie custom.


----------



## dubljay (May 17, 2005)

Be sure to let us know how it stacks up.  Feel free to spoil it for everyone by posting all about it... :uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie (May 18, 2005)

It had a few issues that I disliked... but for the most part, HOLY CRUD!  It Kicked all forms of ***.

 It was (after the first 15 minutes or so) nothing like Episode 1 and 2, and could hold its own with the original trillogy.

 I wont say more yet... no spoliers.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2005)

Yeah well even without seeing it yet I still have some issues with it. For example.

This third episode says that Padame died after giving birth to the twins. In Return of The Jedi; Luke asks Leia what she remembers about her mother. "I don't remember much, she died when I was very young. ...She was very beautiful, but sad." <paraphrased> 
A friend said that well it's because when the twins were born that Leia had her eyes opened and Luke didn't. Thus Leia (thanks to the powers of the Force) was able to ingrain that memory of her mother (and make that mental assessment of her mother's emotional state---via empathic powers??) while only a few minutes old. 
C'mon!! How many of *you* (with or without the force) remember the very first five or ten minutes of your life? 
I could accept the logic of Leia's statement if (the story) say that Padame died (of a broken heart) when the twins were about ohh... three or four years old. I mean she's in hiding with Senator Organa but is still hearing about the terrible deeds her beloved Anakin is committing as Darth Vader and the continuing news breaks her heart over time. It takes a while to die from a broken heart. My own father would have over my mother when she passed on had he not (fate??) met his high-school sweetheart who, herself had been widowed previously and fell in love again. 

SIGH... my nit picking #359


----------



## Don Roley (May 18, 2005)

I hate you. I hate you all.

Episode Three will open in Japan July ninth.

Did I mention that I hate all of you?


----------



## clfsean (May 18, 2005)

Eh... I'll see it sometime this weekend. I've got other things going on rather than dealing with the opening day lines...


----------



## Cryozombie (May 18, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Yeah well even without seeing it yet I still have some issues with it. For example.
> 
> This third episode says that Padame died after giving birth to the twins. In Return of The Jedi; Luke asks Leia what she remembers about her mother. "I don't remember much, she died when I was very young. ...She was very beautiful, but sad." <paraphrased>
> A friend said that well it's because when the twins were born that Leia had her eyes opened and Luke didn't. Thus Leia (thanks to the powers of the Force) was able to ingrain that memory of her mother (and make that mental assessment of her mother's emotional state---via empathic powers??) while only a few minutes old.
> C'mon!! How many of *you* (with or without the force) remember the very first five or ten minutes of your life?


 ****Mini Spolier****

 When Leia refered to that she was referring to Bail Organa's WIFE, who she was given to in the end of the movie.  

 I admit that the way lucas tied some of the loose ends up was weak... but he did tie many of them up. Overall the movie was  really good...


----------



## Cryozombie (May 18, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> I hate you. I hate you all.
> 
> Episode Three will open in Japan July ninth.
> 
> Did I mention that I hate all of you?


 Really?  Weird.  Lucas had announced for the first time he would be opening the film simultaneously around the world.

 All the more proof that Japan is really a place on mars.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 18, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> ****Mini Spolier****
> 
> When Leia refered to that she was referring to Bail Organa's *WIFE*, who she was given to in the end of the movie.
> 
> I admit that the way lucas tied some of the loose ends up was weak... but he did tie many of them up. Overall the movie was  really good...


Ohhh how convienent!   
I wonder which ghost writers got paid gazillions of dollars to cover up Lucas' tracks for his blunders after The Phantom Menance ?   Probably the *ORIGINAL* writer/creator of A New Hope (Alan Dean Foster).


----------



## Cryozombie (May 18, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Ohhh how convienent!
> I wonder which ghost writers got paid gazillions of dollars to cover up Lucas' tracks for his blunders after The Phantom Menance ? Probably the *ORIGINAL* writer/creator of A New Hope (Alan Dean Foster).


Oh god... the ADF consipracy again!

LOL


----------



## Cryozombie (May 18, 2005)

Seriously tho...

The movie was as badly written and acted as all the others... but still very very cool.  Id love to point out all the stuff I found very weak with the film, but I dont wanna give anything away... Nor can I rave on the stuff I really really liked...

I will say, thank god, Jar Jar never opens his mouth in this film.


----------

